# Auditing Tool - Does anyone have an auditing tool to audit providers



## emcneill (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone have an auditing tool to audit providers by?  I have an E/M tool but was wandering if someone had a tool that they used to indicate undercoded or overcoded tool.


----------



## kortu01 (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.mdtools.com/mdtools/coding-review-tool/cpt-coding-review-tool.asp


----------



## medicalauditor (Oct 28, 2019)

Che


emcneill said:


> Does anyone have an auditing tool to audit providers by?  I have an E/M tool but was wandering if someone had a tool that they used to indicate undercoded or overcoded tool.


Check out Intelicode


----------

